# Noob wants to learn



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

So, im the noob for this topic. We have alot of " ACS" units where i work. Glycol sup and returns, steam and chilled water all around them.
Im not a steamfitter, all of this seems to be a bit out of my wheelhouse, i fix the odd leaks on the steam lines with them but i would like to know more about the theory of these systems, also what "acs" stands for. 
If anyone knows any good resources for these sytems im all ears. Want to understand it better. 
As far as i know right now the chilled water and glycol run through heat exchangers and fan coils, the heat or cooling produced get pumped through the duct work and control ambient temp.
As far as the steam stuff goes, it has somthing to do with all the restraunts and kitchens in here i think ? Iuno, if the glycol does the heating then why would the steam also be used as heating, this is where the wheels kinda fal off for me. Maybe ill go take some pics so you guys can see what im looking at.
Keep in mind i did new contruction and resi service befour this job.


----------



## DogGod (Jul 7, 2021)

I'm an idiot.. lol


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

DogGod said:


> Go get a job as a helper. Learn a thing or two then become an apprentice.
> 
> THEN READ THE INSTRUCTIONS FOR THE SITE.
> 
> View attachment 130904


Dude, im a jman and have been on this forum since 2016, i know we get alot of morons here and your eager to rip em up but look at the profile for a second lol


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Here is a pic of the system im talking about, we got a hundred of these units here.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

GO TO Heating Help #1 Online Resource for Heating Answers FOR ALL YOUR HYDROINC QUESTIONS, IT IS THE SAME AS THE ZONE FORE HVAC


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

canuck92 said:


> Here is a pic of the system im talking about, we got a hundred of these units here.


Do what Mac says, and before you go, knowledge and experience will 'transfer' of course. Like glycol and steam transfer heat. Load requirements dependent for starters.


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

This is an excellent and well written book if you want to learn about steam systems.

The Lost Art of Steam Heating The Lost Art of Steam Heating: Holohan, Dan: 9780996477246: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

YES anything by Dan Holohan is good reading, also the Plumbing & Mechanical Magazine


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Also PHC Magazine, and Contractor Magazine, I have been getting them for the last 30+ years


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Thanks guys, ill check out these books. Not alot of steam setups around anymore, feel pretty lucky i get to work on this stuff and learn it.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

that's a steam air handler... should be 2 coils. One for steam heating and one for cooling via a glycol loop to a chiller... 

if your familiar zoning each one of these units will feed a certain zone of the building.


----------



## karlwithak.conley (Nov 26, 2021)

Try not to let posters with short fuses and itchy triggers get to you. The sorts of combination systems you describe are the meat&taters for commercial steam and pipe fitters. AND Sheet metal workers! And refrigeration mechanics. And a bunch of engineers.
The deal is that many trades touch these. There are 3 and 4 pipe systems, cold water and steam, hot and chilled, hot and chilled AND steam. Some are variable air volume, some variable speed air systems. Some have preheat coil decks, reheat coil decks, dehumidifier decks separate from cooling decks. Some use direct steam injection humidification, some use wet filter humidification. Sources of heat can be boilers, solar, industrial waste heat or simple electric resistance elements. Cooling can be DX chillers, absorbers and geothermal.
Scout’s honor. There is no-one who has worked on all the possible combinations enough to be an expert on all. 
And I have not even touched on all the different ways to balance flow in such a system. Or how to achieve air and water balancing for predicable thermal distribution. Or fresh air requirements and the strategies to keep them from freezing their preheat coils.
I see from your profile that you are from The Great White North. I know from direct experience that pipe fitters in Canada have college degrees in their trade. As do instrument techs, electricians and more.
I was a Mechanical Section Manager for Bruce Power (A very large nuclear power plant in Ontario) and had a bunch of fitters, plumbers and millwright-machinists working for me. Those guys knew their business.
so… Buy Dan Holohan’s books. Ask around. Look at some design manuals and engineering texts from ASHRAE. Soon you will find that you know a lot more than you thought.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

karlwithak.conley said:


> Try not to let posters with short fuses and itchy triggers get to you. ..........


Who are you referring to?


----------



## karlwithak.conley (Nov 26, 2021)

skoronesa said:


> Who are you referring to?


It was later edited. Not an issue for discussion.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

karlwithak.conley said:


> It was later edited. Not an issue for discussion.


Doggod wasn't having a short fuse, he was enforcing the site rules, albeit in error. We prefer plumbers post proper/full introductions before trying to get information from us.


----------

